# HTML parsen mit Servlet



## rapthor (18. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das Thema passt am besten in dieses Forum. Ich möchte wissen, ob JAVA Servlets dazu in der Lage sein können, Webseiten (also HTML-Dateien) von einem beliebigen Ort im Weltnetz auszulesen und deren Quelltext nach Inhalten zu parsen (zu durchsuchen).

Kann ich bei Servlets auf die gleichen Klassen zurückgreifen, wie bei "normalen" JAVA Applikationen? Oder gibt es dafür ein spezielles Paket, mit dem allein man auskommen muss? Dass ich einen Tomcat-Server benötige, ist mir klar. Könnte man, falls die normalen JAVA Klassen nicht dabei sind, diese auf dem Tomcat nachrüsten?

Auf diese kleinen Fragen wüsste ich gern ein paar Antworten  :wink: 

Grüße,
Rapthor


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Okt 2005)

1. du kannst mit Servlets auf jede beliebige Adresse zugreifen
Siehe dazu URL, URLConnection
2. du kanns sämtliche Klassen aus dem J2SE sowie dem J2EE benutzen
3. Bibliotheken welche du benögist solltest du bei deiner Web-App ins Verzeichniss WEB-INF/lib kopieren
4. Wenn die Lib für alle Anwendungen verfügbar sein soll, dann kopier sie unter TOMCAT_HOME/shared/lib


----------



## rapthor (19. Okt 2005)

Danke!


----------

